# Babel will nicht



## MiBri (3. Mrz 2009)

Ich hbae zwar die sehr gute Antwort auf die Sprachfrage gelesen nur habe ich das Problem das wenn ich im Updatemanager bin kann ich wenn ich "Babel language packs update site" ausgewählt habe kein drunterliegendes package auswählen noch irgendwas installieren?

was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*
Ist vielleicht einfach die URL für die Update Site falsch eingetragen?


----------



## MiBri (3. Mrz 2009)

nein leider nicht. Ich habe die rauskopiert. und da kommt dann auch "Babel language packs update site"


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

Unten sind noch zwei Häkchen von wegen show lates version only usw. Mach das mal weg


----------



## MiBri (4. Mrz 2009)

hab ich, leider ohne Erfolg.
Wie kann ich hier im Forum ein screenshot von mir reinstellen? Dann könnte ich das Bild mal zeigen.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

Indem du es irgendwo hochlädst, und verlinkst, oder beim Posten einen Anhang hochlädst.


----------



## MiBri (4. Mrz 2009)

so sieht das aus... keine Auswahl


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

Bitte schau mal ins log $workspace/.metadata/.log
Ich vermute fast das p2 da wieder Ärger macht


----------



## MiBri (4. Mrz 2009)

was soll ich da nachschauen? bin doch Anfänger


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

Na hier:
$workspace/.metadata/.log
$workspace steht natürlich für deinen Workspace.


----------

